# Snails?



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

I bought a couple mexican oaks for my tank and I guess there was a snail in it because now my tankl is overrun. It doesnt seem to bother my fish so I have left them for awhile but now they're starting to really clog up my tank... that and they're not pretty.

I kinda hate to see them go because they seem to keep my tank really clean but they really dont do justice to my beautiful fish... so what's the easiest way to get rid of them? a friend of mine said chlorine or something but I really doubt that would be okay for my fish. Do I really have to dissassemble it and go through every single rock to get rid of these bastards??  

THANKS~


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Get an empty plastic container (pill box, small tubberware dish with lid etc) make sure it is clean. Cut a hole into the lid large enough for the snails to go into but too small for the fish. Add fishfood or vegetable matter inside, close the lid and drop into the tank. Leave over night and go snail fishing in the morning. Many will be in there. Do this a few nights in a row and you can get them under control. Snails are part of a good healthy aquarium environment unless the overrun it. I would not worry too much about getting every single one of them. If they get out of hand just go snail fishing again. You can attach a string to the container and won't even get your hands wet. 
Another effective way to kill all of them is with copper meds or a few pennies. Only drawback is that you will have all the snail corpses fouling up your water unless your fish eat them. I would not resort to that.
Also cut back on the fish feeding a little. Snails usually keep the numbers according to the food supply. Lots of food the fish don't eat, will result in more snails.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

also if you see snail eggs get rid of them ASAP


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

A lot of snails LOVE cucumbers too. If you weigh down a few slices of cuc (cut long ways) and leave the light off over night, when you wake up in the morning that slice will have snails all over it. Then you can just pick it up and dispose of it how you see fit.


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

so there's no way to get rid of them all in one fell swoop?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Like I said in my earlier answer meds containing copper or adding copper pennies to the tank will kill your snails but unless your fish eat the corpses it will foul the water and I would not recommend you do that.


----------

